# SPEAKER ENCLOSURE DAMPING



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Ever wondered how much damping to put in your newly constructed spkr.,or sub box.:scratch: Wonder no more.:jump: This information has been known by(some)big name spr. manufactures for the last 40 years.it works out to be 1 lb/10 cuft. The amount is not critical , Best not to use fibre glass as it looks alot like abestos under a microscope. :raped: I use polybats instead.I hope that this information comes in handy to somebody. Kind Regards, Alan


----------

